# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Koiviston Auto ostanut Koskilinjat Oulusta

## aki

Koiviston auto-konserni on ostanut Koskilinjat Oy:n koko osakekannan, näin kerrotaan koskilinjojen kotisivuilla. Koskilinjojen toimitusjohtajaksi on nimetty Kuopionliikenteen toimitusjohtaja Reijo Hobin.

----------


## killerpop

Ja en voi olla herkuttelematta muutamalla ostosta seuranneella seikalla, millaisia (puuttuneita) nykyaikaisia automalleja KA-konserniin vihdoin saatiin:

- Lahti Scala
- Volvo 8700LE
- Volvo 9700
- Carrus Vega

Mielenkiintoista nähdä millä aikavälillä tapahtuu siirtoja eri yksiköiden kera kaluston suhteen, päätyykö esim tiluriautot Gold Linen tuotemerkin alle (mmm... 9700 voisi olla todella nätti näky).

----------


## kuukanko

Ja min&#228; en voi olla surkuttelematta yhden hyv&#228;n bussiyhti&#246;n kohtaloa. Koskilinjat oli niit&#228; firmoja, jotka hoitivat teht&#228;v&#228;ns&#228; kunnialla. Yhti&#246;n pitk&#228;aikainen toimitusjohtaja, viime kes&#228;n&#228; edesmennyt Rainer Lindeman, totesikin v&#228;h&#228;n ennen kuolemaansa, ett&#228; h&#228;n yritt&#228;&#228; hoitaa hommat niin hyvin ettei p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;jien tarvitse edes puhua kilpailutuksesta. Nuorempi sukupolvi pisti nyt sitten firman lihoiksi ja pahasti pelk&#228;&#228;n, ett&#228; Oulun joukkoliikenne joutuu k&#228;rsim&#228;&#228;n siit&#228;.

----------


## aki

Uutta kalustoa tuskin tullaan enää hankkimaan samaan tahtiin, joten voisi kuvitella että entiset Espoon Auton laatikot säilyvät Oulun katukuvassa vielä useita vuosia samoin kuin Lahti nelisataset.

----------


## Ozzy

KA-yhtym&#228;n maine ja omat kokemuksetkin paikallisliikenteen hoidosta ovat hieman kyseenalaiset, mutta j&#228;rkeenk&#228;yp&#228;&#228;h&#228;n on tietysti hy&#246;k&#228;t&#228; tommoisella alueella ja firmaan, jolla on liki monopoliasema, veikkaan ettei ihan halpa kauppa ollut.

Koskilinjat on hoitanut hommansa viimeisen p&#228;&#228;lle hienosti, ehk&#228;p&#228; joskus 20 v p&#228;&#228;st&#228; kun meik&#228;l&#228;inen on kuollut ja kuopattu saavat Oululaiset uusia perkeleen rumia Kabusseja, kun sinne muualta t&#228;st&#228; vuosien p&#228;&#228;st&#228; siirretyt laatikkowiimat on viimeinkin 45 vuoden palvelun j&#228;lkeen tulleet tiens&#228; p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n- ja jos multa kysytt&#228;isiin , niin mieluummin kulkisin laatikkoWiimalla kuin uudella tai mink&#228;&#228;nlaisella Kabusilla.

Oulu on kuitenkin kasvukeskus ja johdossakin on varsin nuorekkaan ja p&#228;tev&#228;n tuntuisia tyypej&#228;- ehk&#228;p&#228; ne eiv&#228;t anna joukkoliikenteen valua samalle tasolle kuin KA-yhtym&#228;n aiemmin  valitettavasti valtaamissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## aki

eikös kaluston maksimi-ikä ole ollut koskilinjoilla n.17 vuotta, joten tänä vuonna poistoiässä olisi seuraavat autot:

Wiima K202

 9 # ex EA 266
14 # ex EA 268
22 # ex EA 278
25 # ex EA 279
27 # ex EA 283?
42 # ex VL 182 (vm-87) onko jo poistettu?
47 # ex EA 284
51 # ex EA 100
56 # ex EA 141
91 # ex EA 140
93 # ex EA 260

Lahti 400 # 34(vm-88), 35 ja 65

näiden kaikkien autojen poistoon tuskin oltaisiin päästy muutenkaan tämän vuoden aikana mutta nyt nämä säilynevät koiviston auton riveissä vielä useita vuosia, jos ei oulussa niin sitten jossain muussa KA-kaupungissa. Ei sillä että toivoisinkaan näiden poistamista sillä hyviä pelejä nuo ex EA:t olivat täällä pk-seudulla ja ovat hyvässä iskussa varmasti edelleen.

----------


## tkp

> Uutta kalustoa tuskin tullaan enää hankkimaan samaan tahtiin, joten voisi kuvitella että entiset Espoon Auton laatikot säilyvät Oulun katukuvassa vielä useita vuosia samoin kuin Lahti nelisataset.


Toivotaan että Oulussa asiat menevät paremmin kuin eräässä toisessa KA-kaupungissa, jossa liikenneluvan myöntäjän on pitänyt patistaa yritystä parantamaan kalustoaan....

----------


## sam

> -- ehkäpä joskus 20 v päästä kun meikäläinen on kuollut ja kuopattu saavat Oululaiset uusia perkeleen rumia Kabusseja, kun sinne muualta tästä vuosien päästä siirretyt laatikkowiimat on viimeinkin 45 vuoden palvelun jälkeen tulleet tiensä päähän --


Ensimmäinen ajatukseni artikkelia aamun lehtestä lukiessani oli Kabuksien rantautuminen Ouluun matkustajien riemuksi. Arvatkaapa, menikö kahvi väärään kurkkuun. En tunne Koiviston auton kalustopolitiikkaa kovin hyvin, mutta Koskilinjat on sentään päivittänyt bussikantaansa laatukalustolla tasaisin väliajoin. Pah.

----------


## cummins

Meni kyllä mullakin kahvi väärään kurkkuun tänä aamuna ku lehden aukaisin.
Kohta ne koskilinjojen vanhat autot on melko varmasti kuopiossa koska täällä edes kaupunki ei ole vielä tuosta kalustosta suuremmin huudellut.Pitääpäs keljuilla seuraavan kerran oulussa työkeikalla käydessäni koskilinjojen kollegoille uudesta isännästä.Kuka muuten joutuu väistymään koskilinjojen johdosta kun hobinista tulee TJ ouluun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuka muuten joutuu väistymään koskilinjojen johdosta kun hobinista tulee TJ ouluun.


Yksi myyjistä, Rauli Lindeman. Eiköhän hän väisty ihan vapaaehtoisesti varallisuuseläkkeelle tai sijoittamaan rahoja muihin bisneksiin.

----------


## ultrix

Perkele, enpä muuta voi todeta, kuin että onneksi en ole oululainen. Niin kauan on omalta kannaltani hyvin, kunhan eivät osta Länsilinjoja (heh, annoinko nyt konsernille vuoden idean?)...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Perkele, enpä muuta voi todeta, kuin että onneksi en ole oululainen.


Yhdyn samaan kommenttiin.. En tiedä kurjempaa matkustustapaa kuin KABUS-merkkisillä busseilla matkustaminen.. Ne on sitten niin kauheita, niin kaupunkiautot kun myös kaukoliikenne..

----------


## tkunnas

> Yhdyn samaan kommenttiin.. En tiedä kurjempaa matkustustapaa kuin KABUS-merkkisillä busseilla matkustaminen.. Ne on sitten niin kauheita, niin kaupunkiautot kun myös kaukoliikenne..


Mikä niissä niin kauheata on? Minä olen matkustanut sekä kaupunki- että kaukoliikennekabusissa enkä pidä kumpaakaan mitenkään hirveänä.

----------


## Kani

Hiljainen hetki viimeisen suomalaisen, itsenäisen ja suurehkon paikallisliikenneyrityksen muistolle. 

Vaikka Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikenne- ja kaavoituspolitiikka on mitä on, Koskilinjat on tehnyt parhaansa ja siitä on jäänyt aina mielikuva eteenpäin yrittävänä yhtiönä, joka tekee työtään asiakkaan parhaaksi. Kyse ei ole pelkästään kalustosta, vaan asenteesta paikallisliikenteeseen ja alalla toimimiseen. Yhtiö on ollut aito, yrittäjähenkinen Oy, jossa on samalla yhdistynyt sekä ammattimaisuus että inhimillisyys.

Satunnaisena Oulun tilapäisasukkaana Koskilinjoja tulee väkisin ikävä.

----------


## sam

Tämmöinen uutinen tuli bongattua paikallisesta Forum24-ilmaisjakelulehdestä jokin aika sitten:



Olisikohan totaalinen Kabus-invaasio sittenkin vältettävissä Oulussa?  :Smile:

----------


## Jamppa

Jokos siellä Oulussa on Koiviston auto heittänyt Buscomit Oulujokeen?

----------


## sam

> Jokos siellä Oulussa on Koiviston auto heittänyt Buscomit Oulujokeen?


Buscomit ovat toistaiseksi tallessa, mutta aikataulut on sössitty monilta osin. Onneksi pyörällä pääsee...

----------


## kemkim

Linja 19 meni ennen kesäarkisin tunnin välein 8-16 välillä Oulun keskustasta Pajuniemeen ja takaisin. Nykyään lähtöjä on vain kolme päivässä keskustaan ja kolme takaisin. Oulunsalon keskustaan on 7 km matka ja sieltä lähtee bussi 19 tiheämmin. Hailuodon bussi kulkee pari kertaa päivässä. Mutta kyllä on naurettavaa, että kehittyvällä kaupunkialueella joku asuinalue on kolme kertaa päivässä kulkevan bussin varassa! No, jokaisella on siellä kyllä jo auto, koska ilta- ja viikonloppuvuorot oli lopetettu jo vuosia sitten.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuinka paljon tuhoa KA on saanut nyt sitten Oulussa aikaiseksi? Katukuvassa ainakin vielä näkyy Koskilinjat. Itse kyllä suren, että isot ja tässä tapauksessa myös melko huonon maineen saaneet konsernit valtaavat lisää ja lisää.. Mihin tämä suomi ajautuu.. Noh, onneksi on vielä edes Alamäki..

----------


## paltsu

Nyt kun kahtelin uusia talviaikatauluja niin lisää on sössitty ja väitetään ettei muka omistajamuutoksella ole asian kanssa tekemistä. Kempeleeseen lähtee tällä haavaa 4 eri linjaa: 9, 13, 22 ja 26. Linjat 9 ja 22 ajavat molemmat n. tunnin välein eli joka toinen vuoro päivittäin on 9 ja toinen taas 22. Molemmat linjat menevät suunnilleen samaa kautta Kempele - Oulu välillä. 

Linja-autovuorot sitten lähtevätki aamulla johonki aikaan ja sitten päivällä 5 min. siitä myöhemmin ja iltapäivällä suunnilleen sama homma eli koko ajan vaihtuu eikä voi siihen luottaa enään että lähtisivät samalla minuutilla joka puolen tunnin välein, kuten aikasemmin. Joka vuorolla oli vielä joku lisäkirjain ja numero osoittamas minne se on sitte lopulta menossa.

Linja 13 ajelee kuitenkin vielä samaan tapaan kuten viime talven sekä aikasemmatkin talvet. 

Linja 25 viime talvelta muuttui linjanumeroksi 26. lähdöt aamulla ja iltapäivällä. Reitissä mitään muutosta en huomannut. 

Huonompaan suuntaan mennään ja lujasti.

----------


## killerpop

Sattumaa tai ei, mutta tänään Kalevan minigallup:ssa aiheena "Oletko tyytymätön Koskilinjojen aikatauluihin" http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?...=1&kysely=4972

----------


## paltsu

Tuskinpa on sattumaa. Yleensä siinä on päivän puhuttavammasta aiheesta juurikin galluppi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mikähän tarve niillä Tommolan pojilla on sössiä hyvin toiminut systeemi. En viitsi edes kuvitella, jos ne keksii alkaa operoida pk-seudulla millaista jälkeä syntyy. Noh, se nyt melko kaukaista, onneksi..

----------


## Miska

> En viitsi edes kuvitella, jos ne keksii alkaa operoida pk-seudulla millaista jälkeä syntyy. Noh, se nyt melko kaukaista, onneksi..


YTV-alueella aikataulut suunnittelee tilaaja, eli ihan samoilla tauluilla täällä Koiviston Auto -yhtymä ajelisi kuin mikä tahansa muu kilpailussa voiton vienyt bussifirma. Ja onhan tästä kokemuksia vuosilta 1995 - 2005, jolloin KA-yhtymä ajoi kilpailutettua YTV-liikennettä Oy Liikenne Ab:n ja Lähilinjojen nimissä. Jos sitten puhutaan linjaliikennelupaliikenteestä, niin tokihan KA-yhtymä ajelee Helsinkiin linjaa muun muassa Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Hyrylä -akselilta ja Porvoon suunnasta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> YTV-alueella aikataulut suunnittelee tilaaja, eli ihan samoilla tauluilla täällä Koiviston Auto -yhtymä ajelisi kuin mikä tahansa muu kilpailussa voiton vienyt bussifirma.


Aivan kyllä, tämä pelastaa paljon. Onko Oulussa sitten kilpailuttamaton liikenne, jos liikennöitsijä saa tehdä mitä lystää?

----------


## vristo

> Onko Oulussa sitten kilpailuttamaton liikenne, jos liikennöitsijä saa tehdä mitä lystää?


 Suomessa kaupunkijoukkoliikenne on tällä hetkellä kilpailutettua vain YTV-alueella (vain bussiliikenteen osalta) ja Turussa. Olikohan lisäksi Tampereella se jokin uusi bussilinja, jonka liikenne kilpailutettiin myos? Muualla vasta mietitaan.

----------


## Miska

> Olikohan lisäksi Tampereella se jokin uusi bussilinja, jonka liikenne kilpailutettiin myos? Muualla vasta mietitaan.


Tampereella on käsittääkseni toistaiseksi kilpailutettu vain palvelulinjat ja pikkubussilinja 32 sekä Teiskon liikenne (pl kaukoliikenne). Tampereella on kuitenkin jo siirrytty tilaaja-tuottaja -malliin eli sielläkin aikataulut määrittelee kaupungin joukkoliikenneyksikkö, joka sitten ostaa liikenteen joko liikennelaitokselta tai tarjouskilpailun perusteella yksityisiltä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjat on parantanut Kempeleen yhteyksiä.  Nyt pääsee OYSiin kerran tunnissa ysillä ja Linnanmaallekin pääsee 22:lla kerran tunnissa.  Linjalla 13 pääsee nyt lauantaiaamunakin OYSiin töihin kyytiä tarvitsevat.  OIKEIN HYVÄ! :Smile:

----------


## paltsu

Ihan yhtä hyvin pääsee OYS:lle lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisinki linjalla 9 Kempeleestä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Linjan 9 ensimmäiset vuorot lähtevät lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin Kempeleen suunnalta (Murrosta 7.45/9.45) niin myöhään, ettei niillä ehdi aamulla töihin esim. OYS:aan.  Linjan 13 ensimmäinen lähtö Kempeleestä on lauantaiaamuna 6.05, joten vain sillä ehtii töihin esim. seitsemäksi tai vaikka kahdeksaksi.

----------

